# Commercial Insurance Credits from Lyft



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Last week I switched insurance companies because I became aware that we are not fully covered with our personal insurance policies when on call or in route to pick up a pax . You are only fully covered when a PAX is in the car!!!!

If someone hits you when the U/L app is on or while on the way to pick up a PAX , U/L will call your personal insurance and you will be screwed!!!!!

For drivers on here that have financed cars, this is a big deal. I had to dump Wawanesa and go with a Geico commercial policy that includes a ride share endorsement for Lyft.

I was bummed to have to cough up that money right now . $285 down payment and $200 a month. Ouch!!!

Here's the good news .... Lyft is giving a $.25 cent commercial insurance credit on each ride I do. It caps out at $1000/ year. Here's a screen shot of the credit . ?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Many companies offer simple Gap coverage for this. I pay USAA an extra $10/month for my Suburban.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Many companies offer simple Gap coverage for this. I pay USAA an extra $10/month for my Suburban.


The insurance companies here in California will terminate your personal policy if they find out you are doing ride share. Does USAA know you drive for U/L ?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> The insurance companies here in California will terminate your personal policy if they find out you are doing ride share. Does USAA know you drive for U/L ?


I pay extra for Rideshare Gap coverage. 
What do you think they think I am doing?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

You don't have to be a dick about it. I just asked.



DexNex said:


> I pay them extra for Rideshare Gap coverage.
> What do you think they think I am doing?












I had Wawanesa and they don't have any rideshare coverage so... I had to switch


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> The insurance companies here in California will terminate your personal policy if they find out you are doing ride share. Does USAA know you drive for U/L ?


I have Usaa and they know I do rideshare. I have their gap coverage and it's like $6 a month. I also live in ca.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have Usaa and they know I do rideshare. I have their gap coverage and it's like $6 a month. I also live in ca.


I checked with usaa and they were the same. I have a 2018 car . I don't know what you guys are driving. I also had a minor accident in Feb of 2017...if it weren't for that , my monthly would be more like $130. Either way wawanesa didn't offer those products... what year car do you drive?


----------

